# Hot perch bite Wednesday 10/9



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Two of us caught 60 nice perch in 2 1/2 hours yesterday. Went 17 pounds at the cleaner. We were about 100 yards off the cliffs on the north end of Catawba Island in 20 feet of water. We caught at least twice that many that were too small. We used spreaders with no bling and whole emerald shiners from Rickards. Had to lay the spreader on the bottom for 30 seconds or so then raise slowly. We caught many doubles and it was up down for quite awhile. Caught only a couple trash fish. The fish were very aggressive, it wasn't a subtle bite. The wind picked up about 11 and the bite turned off about noon.
Went back to the same location this morning and very slow bite. Most were 6 inches or so. Kept only 12. What a difference a day makes!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Good job and thanks for the report!
A shame the weather isn’t going to hold out for the weekend..


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

PatSea said:


> Two of us caught 60 nice perch in 2 1/2 hours yesterday. Went 17 pounds at the cleaner. We were about 100 yards off the cliffs on the north end of Catawba Island in 20 feet of water. We caught at least twice that many that were too small. We used spreaders with no bling and whole emerald shiners from Rickards. Had to lay the spreader on the bottom for 30 seconds or so then raise slowly. We caught many doubles and it was up down for quite awhile. Caught only a couple trash fish. The fish were very aggressive, it wasn't a subtle bite. The wind picked up about 11 and the bite turned off about noon.
> Went back to the same location this morning and very slow bite. Most were 6 inches or so. Kept only 12. What a difference a day makes!


nice report - Thanks !


----------



## Rick Romero (Jan 26, 2017)

PatSea said:


> Two of us caught 60 nice perch in 2 1/2 hours yesterday. Went 17 pounds at the cleaner. We were about 100 yards off the cliffs on the north end of Catawba Island in 20 feet of water. We caught at least twice that many that were too small. We used spreaders with no bling and whole emerald shiners from Rickards. Had to lay the spreader on the bottom for 30 seconds or so then raise slowly. We caught many doubles and it was up down for quite awhile. Caught only a couple trash fish. The fish were very aggressive, it wasn't a subtle bite. The wind picked up about 11 and the bite turned off about noon.
> Went back to the same location this morning and very slow bite. Most were 6 inches or so. Kept only 12. What a difference a day makes!


My friends and I are going to be out there second week of November. Hopefully the perch fishing will be good then. Thank you for helping us guys that don't have the luxury of enjoying your wonderful fishery every week. I will share my info whether or not we do good or bad


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Glad to be able to provide some guidance. Have a good trip. I feel blessed to live so close to one of the top fisheries in North America.


----------

